# Its kind of cool.



## Toni Marie (Feb 26, 2008)

I was just taking picture aound Lincoln one day and ran across this car. You don't see that every day.


----------



## Early (Apr 13, 2008)

The more I look at that, the funnier it gets.

PS  You have a good eye, TM, so don't ever stop.


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 13, 2008)

Well thank-you very much. I was afraid that no one liked the shot.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 13, 2008)

They're trying to put five pounds of mud in a 3 pound bag.  

Nice catch.


----------



## Kazoo (Apr 13, 2008)

Lol, wonder if they have a tennis ball hanging inside the garage to keep from hitting the wall..........

I love shots like these!!


----------



## chantal7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Kazoo said:


> Lol, wonder if they have a tennis ball hanging inside the garage to keep from hitting the wall..........
> 
> I love shots like these!!



 Haha!

Nice shot - these are the ones I like to take, too, when the opportunity comes :thumbup:


----------



## Intoashes (Apr 24, 2008)

I love the fact that the garage door has a no parking sign on it. The owner cannot park there either from the looks of it. Fits the situation very well.


----------

